# Test picture post



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

This is my first attempt at posting a picture hope it works.

Adams Head[attachment=0:1zbb4l6c]DSC01232.JPG[/attachment:1zbb4l6c]


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool picture - thx


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It works!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just had to see if I could


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice picture, Dutton is purty country. I can't wait to see it in person in a few months again. 8)


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> It works!


good job


----------

